# Scan dates do not add up



## lilly-may (Sep 20, 2006)

I know my dates are correct as I used an ovulation kit and pregnacy test
comfirmed at 1 day late which now makes me 9 weeks.  Owing to some
spotting a scan was performed this week.  It showed a heart-beat but
baby measured 6mm which apparently is equivalent to 6 week pregnancy.
Does this mean my baby is not growing?  Doctor said it was a viable pregnancy.  Thanks for any optimism you can offer


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The dating scans that are done are very accurate when they are done before 12 weeks.  It doesn't mean any thing is wrong, but perhaps the pregnancy tests and opk have been so sensitive that they have picked everything up early.  They will now go off this date, but everything is fine.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

